

Ask HN: Where's all the spam? - cool-RR

I just noticed something weird today in my Gmail account.<p>I'm used to getting a lot of spam. My e-mail address has been the same for years and I regularly post it on many websites without obfuscating it. Therefore I get a lot of spam.<p>Gmail deletes messages from your spam folder when they are 30 days old. Therefore, by looking at the unread count of the spam folder I can know how many spam emails I received in the last month.<p>At one point I remember the count was around 50,000. I think at one point it was also 10,000. Today I just noticed it's 1,557.<p>What's going on? Has there been a sudden worldwide decrease in spam?
======
jacquesm
[http://www.senderbase.org/home/detail_spam_volume?displayed=...](http://www.senderbase.org/home/detail_spam_volume?displayed=lastmonth&action=&screen=&order=)

~~~
cool-RR
This only shows the last month, which doesn't help a lot. I'd want something
like 6 months at least.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
In case you're interested, and in case it helps, here are my personal spam
incoming figures:

    
    
      2009 06 : 44832 @ 1494 /day
      2009 07 : 74855 @ 2414 /day
      2009 08 : 66190 @ 2135 /day
      2009 09 : 62081 @ 2069 /day
      2009 10 : 63961 @ 2063 /day
      2009 11 : 57362 @ 1912 /day
      2009 12 : 37663 @ 1214 /day
    
      20100101 : 1041
      20100102 : 1045
      20100103 : 902
      20100104 : 1201
      20100105 : 1168
      20100106 : 1535
      20100107 : 1800
      20100108 : 1396
      20100109 : 1548
      20100110 : 1650
      20100111 : 1629
      20100112 : 1881
      20100113 : 2692
      20100114 : 2695
      20100115 : 2712
      20100116 : 2495
      20100117 : 1966
      20100118 : 2683
      20100119 : 1646
      20100120 : 1221
      20100121 : 1351
      20100122 : 1423
      20100123 : 1306
    
      Average : 1648

~~~
cool-RR
Thanks, that is interesting. It seems though that you experienced a decline of
50%, while mine was more like 95%.

